# [Wet Thumb Forum]-Bacopa Colorata



## imported_russell (Sep 14, 2004)

Bacopa colorata

all of this info is from my own experiences, so some technical may be a little off.

Light: medium-high

Growth: medium to fast depending on lighting

Specials: none

Experiences: this plant is still kindof hard to come by. it is in my openion much redder than bacopa caroliniana. it grows really quickly for me, and it gets very red in the mornings, but turns green by most evenings.

Planting: normal stem plant, cut off the top and replant. the stems much like bacopa caroliniana.


----------

